
The 9.9 Percent Is the New American Aristocracy - mnm1
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/06/the-birth-of-a-new-american-aristocracy/559130/?single_page=true
======
sddfd
The first graphics clearly shows that the 0.1% increased their wealth
disproportionately in the recent years. It does not show this for the 9.9%, so
I'm not quite able to follow the conclusion.

~~~
ttonkytonk
His point is that the 9.9% didn't suffer any of the losses that went to the
top, therefore they're insulated, i.e. an "aristocracy".

